# Boiled eggs spiced, pickled



## Stephen (Mar 2, 2011)

I use this recipe to make pickled sausage, bologna, and eggs. Only difference is replace 1 cup or more (depending on how much I make) of beet juice instead of water for color. If you like them with more bite replace a cup of water with vinegar. 2 cups of water, 1 cup of beet juice, and 4 cups of vinegar is my usual change.

http://www.food.com/recipe/pickled-hot-dogs-or-sausages-82781


----------



## phil c (Jan 21, 2007)

I love pickled eggs! The best I have found is to get the gallon jar and brine from Scheeres(sp) pickled turkey gizzards. These are the gizzards usually sold in bars. Just boil, peel, and put in the jar for around 2 weeks. I have tried several recipies but these are the best.
BTW if the gizzards are Bayveiw brand, dont bother, they just dont taste near as good.


----------



## Scott Allen (Apr 2, 2010)

I do it similar to phil c. I usually use leftover pickle juice or what I like best is the juice from a jar of the pickled mild banana pepper rings. My 4 year old granddaighter loves them this way. Easy to make too.

Scott


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Put some boiled eggs in the left over pickled jalapenos. After a couple of days they are great. A couple more and they are awesome. My only problem is, the resulting gas (after eating) will drive people from the room...


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...Michael gets his own tipi!

deknow


----------

